# Do standard poodle puppy have a second growth stage?



## Paulo (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi ! I have a 11 month old male standard poodle puppy. I got him when he was 3 and a half month old. He grows quickly in the first few months and reach 22.5 inches height and weight 40 pounds at 8 month old. Then all of sudden he stops growing. Now he is 11 month old and is exactly the same size and weight as he was at 8 month old. I'm worrying about his adult size since the breeder told me he will be around 25 inches tall as an adult. I heard that standard poodle will grow until one and a half years old. Never thought my pup will stop growing at 8 months old. Do you think he will have a second growth stage and start growing again. If not then he is quite a small boy. Despite his size, he is a really handsome and lovely boy.


----------



## Paulo (Jun 13, 2013)

Any opinion ? Please advice.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

My boy really slowed growing around then. He's 22" and spent from 11 months to now ( almost 2) filling out more than anything.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Panda is 10 months old and stopped growing at about 8 months. He is small too. Im not sure how tall but only about 49 pounds. Funny thing is his feet are very large so I've wondered if he will start growing again.


----------



## Paulo (Jun 13, 2013)

Panda is 49 pounds at 10 month. I think he is not too small. Mine is only 40 pounds at 11 month.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Rusty was the same.... 22" and under 40lbs at 8-10 months old... He stayed that way til he turned 3 and and now he weighs 40lb. He looks filled in but not fat.

I think after 1 year of age they fill in but don't really grow in stature.... Both of mine were their adult heights before a year. It's nothing to worry about though... As much as ppl would like to predict a poodles height there's no way to really know. Both of rusty's parents were quite tall and he is 22".... Conversely Lola is taller than both of her parents ... Go figure ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Paulo said:


> Hi ! I have a 11 month old male standard poodle puppy. I got him when he was 3 and a half month old. He grows quickly in the first few months and reach 22.5 inches height and weight 40 pounds at 8 month old. Then all of sudden he stops growing. Now he is 11 month old and is exactly the same size and weight as he was at 8 month old. I'm worrying about his adult size since the breeder told me he will be around 25 inches tall as an adult. I heard that standard poodle will grow until one and a half years old. Never thought my pup will stop growing at 8 months old. Do you think he will have a second growth stage and start growing again. If not then he is quite a small boy. Despite his size, he is a really handsome and lovely boy.


Max is 13 months old and I swear is still growing. The rate is much slower, but we can tell by him trying to put his head on breakfast table. lol
He actually can rest his chin on it without stretching up now while sitting. 
He weighs about 62 pounds at last vet check up. He's not fat at all, but we will always have to monitor his weight so it doesn't put strain on his shoulders. You can read under poodle health about his shoulder surgery.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Mmmmm Rhett has slowed ( thank the poodle dog) and is about 29 at the shoulder and around 80 pounds... He is not fat ... Just big boned and sturdy. His breeder is soo impressed with his litter because all of his siblings are all about the same size. If he has a second growth spurt I will build a stable in the backyard for him!!! And switch to oats to reduce the feed bill!!! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

